# Hey guys Im new here



## Rocco (Dec 18, 2004)

I need to know if my piranha is a Serrasalmus Rhombeus or a Serrasalmus spilopleura.

Is there an easy way to distinguish these 2?

Thanks


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

we need pix









the more the better. different angles


----------



## Rocco (Dec 18, 2004)

HEre are some pics,tell me what u think


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. rhombeus.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Yup Rhom, looks allot like my little guy


----------



## Rocco (Dec 18, 2004)

How can u guys tell the difference between rhom and the spilopleura?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Physically, S. spilopleura is a complex species that has an appearance similar to Pygocentrus nattereri, blunt snout. More evident is the tail. The tail of S. spilopleura has a midline terminal band (as does S. maculatus though a bit different) whereas S. rhombeus has a full terminal band at the tail edge. S. rhombeus is also more knife edged, pointy snout and has distinctive deep red eyes as it matures.

Suggest you visit OPEFE for more information. Link is provided below my signature.


----------



## Rocco (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks man,appreciate the help


----------



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

I would have to say that is a S.Sanchezi or Spilo CF

This looks exactly like my fish, which turned out to be Sanchezi.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> renderstream Posted Today, 06:03 PM
> I would have to say that is a S.Sanchezi or Spilo CF
> 
> This looks exactly like my fish, which turned out to be Sanchezi.


It _might_ be since S. sanchezi is in the rhombeus-complex. I suppose a better photo would be advantageous to confirm. I'd like a better look of the belly scutes and certainly a better flank angle would help.


----------



## Rocco (Dec 18, 2004)

I am going to take pictures of every angle on this fish tonight so u guys can come up with a final ID but Hastastus,how sure r u that it is a rhombeus?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm never absolutely sure on any ID species unless the fish is front of me. Judging photos (as stated in the forum) is a best guess. Nothing is ever absolute unless it is one of the well known species. S. rhombeus overall fits into that category, but when its compared with young photos of the compressus group or rhombeus complex it can be deceiving because of photograph quirks (lighting, red-eye, angle etc.).

I'll take another look at your photo once you repost it here and re-evalute it. Just because a fish has a red or orange blemish on the cheek doesn't necessarily make it S. sanchezi. S. rhombeus depending on locality can also have a mix of small and large spots (like S. sanchezi), but the scutes on the belly of S. sanchezi are as prominent, actually moreso than S. spilopleura and S. rhombeus.


----------



## Rocco (Dec 18, 2004)

HEre is a new pic,i dont know if it will help,my camera isnt very good but u can see the tale a little more in this one,i see some yellow on the pic due to the flash but i dont see that yellow in real life.If u lok closley in real life on its belly,it looks like it has a saw like texture and dont let the eye fool you,thats just red eye fromt he flash


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Actually, the photo is still out of focus, but sufficient enough to reverse my opinion on the ID. It certainly fits S. sanchezi.

Take a look here. Ultimately, the fish is in your view. Compare the belly scutes (saw-like serrae) on your fish to the link photo. If they are as nearly pronounced as those, then you have S. sanchezi.


----------



## Rocco (Dec 18, 2004)

How are Sanchezi,how big do they get and how aggressive are they?Is there anywehre i can get a Rombeus(other than a local petstore) this time of the year,i always wanted one mainly because of there visual eye candy as they get older.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The page on S. sanchezi. They grow about 6 inches TL. Making it a small species. Try the forum in Buy and Sell for S. rhombeus.


----------



## Rocco (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks so much for your help sir


----------

